

Adam Savage on problem solving - spivey
http://fora.tv/2010/05/22/Adam_Savage_Presents_Problem_Solving_How_I_Do_It

======
dws
The first 25 minutes of Adam's talk apply amazingly well to becoming a great
programmer. (The Q&A after 25 minutes is fun, too.)

